# Better Than Bouillon - How Much To Use?



## tenspeed (Jan 20, 2016)

I picked up a jar of Chicken Better Than Bouillon, based on the comments in this forum.  The Cooks Illustrated review of the product said it was salty and suggested using a reduced amount.  However, they did not offer any suggestions as to how much.  We don't use much salt, so I'm guessing using a half to two thirds of the recommended usage would be a good starting point.  Wondering what others are using.

  I don't make soup very often, but use purchased stock more to flavor rice or rice / meat / veggie dishes, making it a little more difficult to correct if needed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2016)

I use the reduced sodium chicken BTB.  I throw in a T here and there.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 20, 2016)

I never have measured it.

Just use it to taste.

Maybe start with half as much, taste, and add more as you see fit.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2016)

If you're using it as a basis for soup, you will be adding other ingredients such as veggies and/or meats along with other seasonings.  You may find that the salt in the BTB goes to season the other ingredients and ends up not being too much.  

Start with the recommended amount and see what happens.  I think it's one teaspoon per cup of water.

When I'm making soup with other broth, I sometimes add a spoonful of BTB to boost the flavor.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2016)

Funny, I don't think it's salty, but I'm a salt lover. Salt and fat are two of natures great flavor enhancers.

BTB has a fraction of the salt found in other types*.*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 20, 2016)

I love the salt, too, Kayelle. I usually lick the spoon after I get some out  I don't measure, either.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Follow the ratio on the jar.
Don't add any additional salt until the dish is finished cooking. Then adjust the seasoning if needed.
The people at 'BTB' have figured out the correct ratio. They wouldn't make a product that would be considered too salty for the average person. 'LOTS of market research goes into making a product like BTB.
I have a number of different BTB flavor bases.
Currently my favorite is th lobster base.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 21, 2016)

I also don't measure.  I have used bouillon granules often in the past just adding a teaspoonful to cooking stock or to the water for rice, and now I do the same with BTB.  It just enhances the flavors, makes for richer gravies, etc.  Never noticed that it was especially salty, but I'm careful with seasoning when I add something like that until I taste it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2016)

Make a cup of the BTB according to the directions on the jar, taste it.  Then you will know what your ingredient tastes like.  If it's too salty for you, use less.  Personally, I think it's just right and I am on a reduced salt diet.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 21, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Make a cup of the BTB according to the directions on the jar, taste it.  Then you will know what your ingredient tastes like.  If it's too salty for you, use less.  Personally, I think it's just right and I am on a reduced salt diet.


Have you tried the lobster base?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> Have you tried the lobster base?



I am allergic to shellfish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2016)

I just used BTB-chicken flavor, for lunch.  a half tsp added to cream of mushroom soup, thined with milk, yum.  Unfortunately, the only flavors I've found in my neck of the woods are chicken, sometimes turkey, beef, and ham.  The chicken and beef are readily available.  The others, I see once in a great while. (heavy sigh).  It's the best tasting soup base that I've found, at least for my tastes.  Home made will always be better, but takes a lot longer to make.  BTB i good for when you don't have the time.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> Have you tried the lobster base?




I just ordered some from Amazon.  $21.99 for 3 8 oz. jars and free Prime shipping.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

*Puffin*, I'm curious how you use the lobster flavor? The only time we eat lobster it's the main event without leftovers. I suppose it would be good for lobster bisque but beyond that, I can't think of how I'd use it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Kay, I'm thinking clam chowdah, gravy for baked fish, bouilliabase, other soups, shrimp boil.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2016)

I just used BTB-chicken flavor, for lunch.  a half tsp added to cream of mushroom soup, thined with milk, yum.  Unfortunately, the only flavors I've found in my neck of the woods are chicken, sometimes turkey, beef, and ham.  The chicken and beef are readily available.  The others, I see once in a great while. (heavy sigh).  It's the best tasting soup base that I've found, at least for my tastes.  Home made will always be better, but takes a lot longer to make.  BTB i good for when you don't have the time.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

I just noticed that I'm running low on BTB low sodium chicken stock.  Time for a Costco run.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 21, 2016)

I tried BTB and found I ran out of it much quicker than the granulated kind, which I prefer over the cubes.

Now they've come out with powdered chicken or beef base.  I'm not sure it's an improvement over the granulated.  I think I prefer to stay with the granulated.

I HATE the cubes!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Kay, I'm thinking clam chowdah, gravy for baked fish, bouilliabase, other soups, shrimp boil.



Hmm, I'm thinking Fish Sauce would be a better choice instead of specifically lobster flavored BTB.

I'm actually wanting the ham one. I know I'd really use that one for the smoky factor alone.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking Fish Sauce would be a better choice instead of specifically lobster flavored BTB.




Hm.  I love my fish sauce, but it would be a totally different flavor, being made from fermented anchovies.  Looking forward to experimenting with the lobster stuff!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm looking forward to your take on that one Dawg.

BTW, I just found all flavors on this site with no tax or shipping. Much cheaper than Amazon!

https://jet.com/cart


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, Kay, good find!  Those are cheap!


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I just ordered some from Amazon.  $21.99 for 3 8 oz. jars and free Prime shipping.


 You'll LOVE IT!
Try It in a bisque with just a cup full of Pernod. The cheapest trip to a S. France restaurant!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> You'll LOVE IT!
> 
> Try It in a bisque with just a cup full of Pernod. The cheapest trip to a S. France restaurant!




I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone know about how long the BTB lasts in the fridge?  The last time I bought a jar was around 4 or 5 years ago when I was cooking for my mom, too.  I've only tried the beef and chicken, and really like it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheryl, it has a sell-by date, but I usually ignore it.  I'd go ahead and use it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> You'll LOVE IT!
> 
> Try It in a bisque with just a cup full of Pernod. The cheapest trip to a S. France restaurant!




Thanks, Puffin!  Pernod is on the shopping list!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 21, 2016)

Ooops, *Dawg*....I should have been clearer. I don't still have the *same* jar from that long ago, just that I went through it faster back then while cooking for two.  Now it's just me.  Good to know it lasts a long time in the fridge, though!


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Kay, I'm thinking clam chowdah, gravy for baked fish, bouilliabase, other soups, shrimp boil.


Ya. I'm blessed with having all kinds of fresh West Coast seafood available here year round. I use it in all the things you mentioned.
Recently I made  some 'pot pies' in medium size ramicanes.
My wife made her usual amazing puff pastry dough. I made a basic roux which I turned into a sauce using some BTB lobster base and hot water and clarified butter.
I sauteed some fresh fine sliced fennel bulb and shallots in clarified butter and a cap full of Pernod.
I placed some fresh frozen halibut pieces I caught last fall and froze in milk cartons with salted water and then thawed them and cubed them then placed them on the bottom of the ramicines.
 Pastry lid on top brushed  with butter. Into the oven  350 F.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Ooops, *Dawg*....I should have been clearer. I don't still have the *same* jar from that long ago, just that I went through it faster back then while cooking for two.  Now it's just me.  Good to know it lasts a long time in the fridge, though!




  Yeah, I might be a bit hesitant with 5 yo BTB, but it probably would still be fine!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

OK, I'm sold on the lobster. I just ordered* Lobster, Mushroom and Ham* BTB at jet.com and the three of them came to a total of $14.25, no tax, no shipping, and here in two days. Can't beat it! Besides now I don't have to hunt the stores and pay more. whoo hoo. I already have the chicken and beef.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> Ya. I'm blessed with having all kinds of fresh West Coast seafood available here year round. I use it in all the things you mentioned.
> Recently I made  some 'pot pies' in medium size ramicanes.
> My wife made her usual amazing puff pastry dough. I made a basic roux which I turned into a sauce using some BTB lobster base and hot water and clarified butter.
> I sauteed some fresh fine sliced fennel bulb and shallots in clarified butter and a cap full of Pernod.
> ...



Thanks for the ideas Puffin. Are you aware BTB comes in clam also? I almost bought it with my recent purchases at jet.com.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> OK, I'm sold on the lobster. I just ordered* Lobster, Mushroom and Ham* BTB at jet.com and the three of them came to a total of $14.25, no tax, no shipping, and here in two days. Can't beat it! Besides now I don't have to hunt the stores and pay more. whoo hoo. I already have the chicken and beef.




Braggart!  That's a really good price, Kay.  I've been eyeing the clam myself.  Hm.  Maybe I won't have to drive to Costco to get my beloved low sodium chicken BTB.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm looking forward now to the lobster flavor. The first thing I'll be making with it is this recipe. I don't like anise so I'll sub the Pernod for dry vermouth. Be sure to read the reviews on this recipe! It sounds sooooo delicious!!

Santa Barbara Spot Prawns in Pernod recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I'm looking forward to your take on that one Dawg.
> 
> BTW, I just found all flavors on this site with no tax or shipping. Much cheaper than Amazon!
> 
> https://jet.com/cart



You don't want to know how much it cost me to click on that link and I didn't even get any BTB.

Thanks for the heads up on that site!!!


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 22, 2016)

I should have mentioned you can use a little BTB lobster base in any recipe that calls for fish sauce or anchovy paste. It really adds a brighter flavor profile.
 I'm currently writing a cookbook and I'm using BTB Ham/Lobster etc bases in the recipes. More on the book as it nears completion. I can promise you all it is a very unique and healthy approach to making delicious dishes. IMO the concept has never been put into a cookbook.
I'm using a litte bit in any tomatoes sauce.
 I tried to get my local grocery store which only carries a couple of BTB bases to bring in the full line. To no avail so far. But as pointed out Amazon is a handy source.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Yeah, I might be a bit hesitant with 5 yo BTB, but it probably would still be fine!



Wouldn't the salt act as a preservative?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2016)

It's going to get contaminated by opening the container and putting a spoon into it. The salt will definitely help preserve it, but I would hesitate to say that it will be perfectly safe indefinitely.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't want to know how much it cost me to click on that link and I didn't even get any BTB.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on that site!!!


 
Yes, thank you, Kay!  Holy cow....*$2.18 for a 3 lb. box of Morton Kosher Salt?? * I think I paid twice that at the grocery store the last time I bought a box.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 22, 2016)

*Reviews, please.*

I sure hope all of you getting the various flavors of BTB put a review of how you liked it and what you used it for in this thread. I'll be interested in seeing if I *need* to get any. Of course, since it has something to do with cooking, I already *want* to try them all. However, I prefer letting everyone else experiment first.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for all of the information - it is a lot more than I was expecting!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2016)

Holy cow, I ordered the three jars yesterday afternoon and it was on my door step at 10am this morning with no shipping or tax. Now that's service! jet.com

I'll be making reports CG!


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I sure hope all of you getting the various flavors of BTB put a review of how you liked it and what you used it for in this thread. I'll be interested in seeing if I *need* to get any. Of course, since it has something to do with cooking, I already *want* to try them all. However, I prefer letting everyone else experiment first.



I use the lower sodium beef and chicken. Really makes a difference in a dish that has a broth or gravy. I am not a salt person, so the lower sodium suits me fine. The clam BTB for me is very salty with the taste of the sea. Perfect for clam chowder. With the saltiness of the clams and the BTB, I have no need to put salt in the chowder. They didn't have the lower sodium version when it first showed up at my supermarket. My next purchase will be for the veggie BTB.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Thanks for all of the information - it is a lot more than I was expecting!



Once someone starts a topic here, we run with it  What other questions do you have??


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2016)

Boy, that's the truth GG. 

Here's a site for everyone's reading pleasure. I can't wait to make the Lobster Bisque. 

http://www.betterthanbouillon.com/recipes/recipe-detail.aspx?recipeid=79


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for that, Kayelle. Looks like I can waste spend a lot of time on this site too.  I noticed the Lobster Bisque recipe called for white wine, but shouldn't it have Sherry? I thought a bisque always used Sherry.

I glanced over a few of the recipes . I might get the ingredients for the Strata Croque Madame one of these shopping trips soon; it looked really good to me. I could probably substitute Challah bread for the croissants.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 23, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Boy, that's the truth GG.
> 
> Here's a site for everyone's reading pleasure. I can't wait to make the Lobster Bisque.
> 
> Lobster Bisque | Better Than Bouillon


Dang!!!  Now I have to buy more.  Kale with tomatoes and black eyed peas looks pretty good, as does the lobster bisque.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 23, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I just used BTB-chicken flavor, for lunch.  a half tsp added to cream of mushroom soup, thined with milk, yum.  Unfortunately, the only flavors I've found in my neck of the woods are chicken, sometimes turkey, beef, and ham.  The chicken and beef are readily available.  The others, I see once in a great while. (heavy sigh).  It's the best tasting soup base that I've found, at least for my tastes.  Home made will always be better, but takes a lot longer to make.  BTB i good for when you don't have the time.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I want to order the ham base. Does it have a smoky flavor or just a regular boiled ham flavor?
I use/have chicken, turkey, beef and mushroom flavored.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 23, 2016)

Another little recipe for BTB that would be great for lunches.
The Food Lab: Make Your Own Just-Add-Hot-Water Instant Noodles (and Make Your Coworkers Jealous) | Serious Eats


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I want to order the ham base. Does it have a smoky flavor or just a regular boiled ham flavor?
> I use/have chicken, turkey, beef and mushroom flavored.



MsM, I took a taste of my new jar of Ham flavor, and it has a pronounced smoky flavor!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 23, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> MsM, I took a taste of my new jar of Ham flavor, and it has a pronounced smoky flavor!



Thank you Kay. So the BTB would add a nice smoky flavor to my soup. 
I am going to order the BTB Ham base and the Goya ham base from Amazon.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> MsM, I took a taste of my new jar of Ham flavor, and it has a pronounced smoky flavor!


Imagine using some of it as a stock for red lentil and carrot soup!
 Aside: Last night I used the BTB lobster base. Ten 3"x3" thawed fresh frozen pieces of halibut, 10 large thawed prawns. I made the sauce using a C of Original V8 juice, 3 T clarified butter, 1 clove fine chopped garlic, 1/2 T of the lobster base, 1/2 t Pernod. When this sauce was boiling hot, just a couple of minutes before serving, (with plain cooked Jasmine rice,) I added the room temperature halibut pieces and the prawns. I put the lid on and just barely brought the sauce back to the boil. Turned off the heat and let the fish/sauce rst for a couple of minutes. Just before serving I added the juice of one squeezed lemon. S&P.
Served and garnished with some fine chopped watercress, though parsley or cilantro would have worked. 
The fish was PERFECTLY cooked through.
I am often dismayed when I read recipes that call for any seafood to be high heat cooked for say "10" minutes +.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 24, 2016)

I picked up a ham base and lobster base at the local supermarket this morning, $4.99 for any variety.  The product locator on BTB's web site was accurate.

I looked at Amazon for theses items.  Their prices were outrageous!  $9.95 for chicken, $7.41 for lobster.  Jet was close to supermarket prices, $0.50 less for the lobster, $0.90 more for chicken.


----------

